# 20" Shelby



## blasterracing (Jan 9, 2017)

On to the next project.  1951 20" Shelby.


----------



## stoney (Jan 9, 2017)

oooh, another 20" cutie. Looks good. Keep us posted.


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks.  I love the 20" Shelbys, plus they don't take up as much room and that keeps the wife happy!  This one will  have a couple of companions.


----------

